# Barbless hooks



## William Giliberto (May 18, 2014)

Is there any law that says we must use barbless hooks in trout/salmon streams?


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

Many states / streams have barbless regs. Sadly, they vary on different sections of many rivers too. That makes it quite confusing sometimes. I squash down the barbs on all flies that I buy, then I don't need to worry. A well played fish isn't going to spit out a barbless hook any more than one with barbs. A POORLY PLAYED ear, however, will surrender it much easier.


----------



## DLHirst (Mar 14, 2009)

I should add - one hint to a barbless reg would be if you are fishing a C&R stretch of water. Because the thought is that barbs add to mortality rates, a catch and release section will often require barbless hooks.


----------



## kzoofisher (Mar 6, 2011)

William Giliberto said:


> Is there any law that says we must use barbless hooks in trout/salmon streams?


Not in Michigan.


----------

